# Wireable Shuko plugs



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all
I have several UK appliances (bought new) that i would like to convert from UK 3 pin to Shuko 2 pin, for use in Portugal.
Where can i buy wireable Shuko plugs in CP?
I believe this type of plug is in general use in Portugal and is the safest and most tidy way to convert UK appliances without the use of many adaptors.
I am no spark and any observations are most welcome on this issue.
NB. I know of a UK supplier @ £1.74 each!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Dennis said:


> Where can i buy wireable Shuko plugs in CP?
> I believe this type of plug is in general use in Portugal


Yes and you can buy them absolutely anwhere and everywhere. Modelo any Drogaria or hardware store, chinese shops, electrical wholesalers. Prices anywhere between 1 and 3 euros depending on quality.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

MrBife said:


> Yes and you can buy them absolutely anwhere and everywhere. Modelo any Drogaria or hardware store, chinese shops, electrical wholesalers. Prices anywhere between 1 and 3 euros depending on quality.


Great, Thanks.


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Jumbo and Continente as well. We had to change all our plugs as well from the three pin south african to the PT one. Your only worry when you buy them, check what type of cable you have on your appliance first (earthed, non earthed) the plugs here come in the two options so you must buy the correct one.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

nelinha said:


> Jumbo and Continente as well. We had to change all our plugs as well from the three pin south african to the PT one. Your only worry when you buy them, check what type of cable you have on your appliance first (earthed, non earthed) the plugs here come in the two options so you must buy the correct one.


Thanks nelinha
Looks like there is no problem with sourcing the plugs and i will check the what appliances are earthed and buy accordingly.


----------

